# Need some truth about fish sizes



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys, i plan on setting up a 75 gallon central american cichlid tank and adding a tire track eel and a clown knife. Now i've been getting different sizes for these two fish. First let me show you the list

1 Texas cichlid
1 Jackm Dempsey
2 convicts
1 pictus cat
1 clown knife
1 tire track eel

Some websites say that tire track eels only grow 2 1/2 feet some websites say trhey grow to 3 or 4 feet! Ditto with clown knives. Some people say clown knives only grow eighteen inches some websites say they grow 3 or 4 feet! I fanybody has had experience keeping thses fish pleaze give me some feed back.

Oh and by people I mean books, interntet, etc.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Clown knives will indeed grow to 30". A 75 will not house them long.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Even if the CL only got 18"... a 75 gal is too small for an 18" fish... but I've seen several CL's well over 18"...

The same principal applies to the Tire Track Eel... even if it "only" gets 2.5'... it's still too big for a 75 gal...

Give the Texas, Dempsey and Con time to grow up... these 3 fish will easily fill a 75 gal when they are adults. Giving your tank that full look with young fish will either force you to buy more tanks later on or improperly house your fish... which causes stress... which results in poor coloration, skittish behavior and an all around unattractive fish... It's better to leave the tank lightly stocked with Juvis and let them grow into the tank...


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks you guys :thumb:


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

ok.. now i have a tire track eel.. I thought about that when i bought him so far he is only 8 inch. but is mostly in hiding either dug up in the sand or in driftwood.. Now they are very slow growers now i mean *VERY* i got him about 4 months ago and he hasnt grown i dont know why.. i feed him but when he gets too big for my tank he is going in my pond im bulding but i highly doubt you will have a problem.. kind of like clown loaches they get big but in a very loing time.. just my opinion..
Thanks
Victor


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

so is 75 sufficient ir what?


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

i would say yes untill he gets big which in my experience will probably take years.. so my answer is yes.
Victor


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks victor


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

glad to help hope to see some pics of your tank soon. 
Good luck  
Victor


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

So.... in "years" what do you plan to do when it out grows your tank?


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Seriously man, I think you have enough fish without the eel. Like I said before, I would even drop the 2nd convict. 1 dempsey, 1 texas, 1 convict, 1 pictus cat sounds like a good 75 set-up to me.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

LJ said:


> Seriously man, I think you have enough fish without the eel. Like I said before, I would even drop the 2nd convict. 1 dempsey, 1 texas, 1 convict, 1 pictus cat sounds like a good 75 set-up to me.


Agreed 1000000000000000000000000000000000000%


----------

